#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Книга О. Фриша "Санскритская хрестоматия"

## Gasyoun

Господа,

  Спешу сообщить, что не прошло и полтора года как я начал работу над переизданием книги, и вот - двухтомник перед нами. Если ланевский репринт стоит 2000 руб. в букинисте, знай, что время настало. Книга малоизвестная и кроме как у Кочергины нигде не упоминается, хотя и зря. Это, кроме Ланмана, одна из редких изестных мне хрестоматий древнеиндийского языка, когда к книге прилагается словарь. Да еще на трех языках - аналогов нет. Тираж те же 1000 шт. В продажу поступила в конце января. Думаю до середины 2017 г. будет в продаже.
  Репринт Фриша уже продается на Озоне http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/6748038/ (ISBN 978-5-906564-02-3 и ISBN 978-5-906564-06-1), 182 страницы хрестоматии и 355 страниц сансритско-русского словаря. Полное оглавление на http://samskrtam.ru/ofrish-sanskritskaya-xrestomatiya/ Озоновская цена чуть выше 1000 руб. за оба тома (418+600). У меня остались 20 книг, остальное отправил в Чехию, Индию, США, Германию, Австрию, Нидерланды, а также по РФ (в Москву, Питер, Казань и Самару). Оставшийся экземпляры готов выслать за 700 руб., доставка по РФ включена (150 руб. за 870 гр.). Покупайте, пока не началась война.

М.Г.

----------

Ануруддха (07.02.2015)

----------

